# Problems with GTX 650 Ti Boost: all drivers seem to crash.



## spiffyneostar (May 18, 2013)

I just got a new card in the mail from newegg, having upgraded from a GTX 460 to this new GTX 650 Ti Boost (too many stupid words)
I installed the driver on the pre-packaged disk (314.16) and it worked ok. 
I then downloaded the 314.22 driver (which is the most up to date driver) from NVidia's website and had frequent crashes while on desktop (though it ran smooth like butter when in games). Occasionally it would be accompanied by green dots for a moment as everything froze, then snap back to normal.
So basically, while surfing the web, with multiple browsers, I crash. When playing high performance games, I don't.
I have tried repeated re-installs with various registry cleaning programs to eliminate leftover settings from old installations. And each time I've installed the new driver, I've checked the box for "fresh install".
My computer has not ever Blue screened, and the errors reported in the event log give me no insight (even after googling the code).
I have been, for the sake of science, running with the Microsoft "default" display driver with only one monitor and have seen no issues, further making me believe that this is a driver issue, not a hardware issue (but I could be wrong)
So the thought stands: what additional steps can I take to fix this, or should I send it back in since it is still under warranty?

Below are some rough tech spec.s of my PC that might help:

Graphics: Msi's GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost with 1GB VRAM(formerly GeForce GTX 460)
Processor: core i7 930 with 12gb of ram (in mixed sizes, a sin, I know)
DirectX 11
Gigabyte X58A-UD3R Motherboard (Graphics card has always been in first slot)
2 acer monitors (or different sizes and resolution)
Windows 8 64bit


----------



## spiffyneostar (May 18, 2013)

As a note, I am currently attempting to reinstall the latest nVidia drivers from their website, and I'll see if I can get an error log.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Did you delete the older driverrs before installing the new one? if you did not you should always do this.

When including your specs it is important to tell us what power supply you have. This is because so many people discount the need for a good quality power supply and a crap psu can cause problems which look like software and hardware issues.


----------



## spiffyneostar (May 18, 2013)

greenbrucelee said:


> Did you delete the older driverrs before installing the new one? if you did not you should always do this.
> 
> When including your specs it is important to tell us what power supply you have. This is because so many people discount the need for a good quality power supply and a crap psu can cause problems which look like software and hardware issues.


The FIRST installation, I didn't un-install the driver I had for the 460 (old card). I have just now uninstalled that driver and installed the new one (fingers crossed).

As for my PSU, it is a Thermaltake TR2 with wattage up to 600
Thermaltake TR2 Series TR-600P 600W V2.3 & EPS 12V 2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

I've checked my power needs, and this new card actually requires LESS wattage than the old one (the old one needed 2 3x2 plugs, this one only needs 1)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes the card requires less power but it doesn't require less quality and the TR2 is not quality.

But I would recommend downloading driver sweeper deleting all your drivers for the card and installing from scratch. Overwriting drivers even for different cards can cause problems


----------



## spiffyneostar (May 18, 2013)

greenbrucelee said:


> yes the card requires less power but it doesn't require less quality and the TR2 is not quality.
> 
> But I would recommend downloading driver sweeper deleting all your drivers for the card and installing from scratch. Overwriting drivers even for different cards can cause problems


noted on the TR2.

As for driver sweeper and reinstall, I've done that already, and still had the same problem (though to be fair, since removing the driver for my old card manually, I have yet to have a problem).


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

That's probably the issue. I know someone who had 4 GTX 480s running with the appropriate drive then he went to 2 gtx 680s with the drivers but forgot to delete the 480 drivers. He had all sorts of problems even issues where he thought his gpu was over heating because of the driver and software reporting false information.


----------



## spiffyneostar (May 18, 2013)

Yeah, all signals seem good right now.

In case anyone wants the short version of the fix: plug in your old graphics card, remove the drivers for it, then plug in the new one and re-install the drivers for it.

IF the problem starts occurring again, I'll update this thread.
thanks for your help greenbrucelee


----------



## spiffyneostar (May 18, 2013)

Display driver crashed again (even after the fixes I noted in the previous post).
here is the event log post in XML view:
*-* <Event xmlns="*http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event*">
*-* <System>
<Provider Name="*Display*" /> 

<EventID Qualifiers="*0*">*4101*</EventID> 

<Level>*3*</Level> 

<Task>*0*</Task> 

<Keywords>*0x80000000000000*</Keywords> 

<TimeCreated SystemTime="*2013-05-18T23:11:56.000000000Z*" /> 

<EventRecordID>*7363*</EventRecordID> 

<Channel>*System*</Channel> 

<Computer>*Orion*</Computer> 

<Security /> 

</System>


*-* <EventData>
<Data>*nvlddmkm*</Data> 

<Data /> 

</EventData>


</Event>

This log was a "warning" not an error, or a critical by the way. and it also occurs twice on the list at the same time, presumably once for each monitor. both even logs are identical.


----------



## spiffyneostar (May 18, 2013)

so I'm out of ideas to fix this.
my latest attempt involved manually removing every registry file I could that referred to NVidia, then reinstalling from scratch.
I feel at this point my two options are, return the card under warranty (which might not fix the problem) or go nuclear on my computer and re-install everything (which also might not fix the problem).
Does anyone else have any other ideas on how to possibly fix this issue?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

try the card in another computer with the correct display drivers installed and see what happens if you can.

If that doesn't bring up any problems try the full reinstall. If you get issues RMA the card.


----------

